# minn kota riptide 80 composite shaft cracked....help !



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone replace one of these ? There's not much online about replacement.

I barely had it in the water while cruising the river looking for alligators, we see a big one swimming and everyone runs forward, just enough to have the motor snag a submerged tree.....craaaaaack ! The composite shaft cracked/splintered at the mount. 
Best place to buy a new one ? Any do's or dont's on the replacement ?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I cracked mine too, ordered from some random website that had the best price, wasn't bad. Replacement is easy, just had to gently heat the foot to get the old shaft to turn loose (threaded). I put it back together with some epoxy I had on hand, been fine since. Interestingly, the new shaft was way thicker walled than the original, maybe they realized they coulda made them tougher.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Should be covered under warranty.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

He's on his own


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well damn. They got just about everything covered there except for Terrorism. See if you can use that excuse to get a free replacement.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I cracked mine dropping a buddy off to go poop... woulda gave them a laugh at least


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

please don't discuss your man friends poop on my post  lol

They really need a metal bar from the front of motor to the shaft to make it bump up over a log instead of getting stuck/caught under them:thumbup:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

It would never hurt to call and ask- maybe they would offer a discount on the replacement- at least? Haven't heard about too many of those breaking.


----------



## spike (May 25, 2008)

Mine is splintering right around the base and I have never hit anything, you don't hit stuff in 80' of water, it just a matter of time.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I broke mine and it was replaced under warranty. My iPilot came unhinged while running wide open and I took a wave on the nose. It bounced the trolling motor and caused it to unhinge and deploy at 40mph. The shaft broke and the bracket were destroyed.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Mudskipper, i think walton county just told you how your unit was damaged....


----------

